# beans beans beans



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

in our house we eat red beans, white beans, lentils and maybe some mixed bean soup. a lot of you talk about putting up pintos. what kind of receipts do you use and how do you cook them? pintos and black beans are two that I have never tried to cook because my family doesn't want to try them.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I believe (I could be wrong) that most of us just use beans interchangeably. The only time I am picky about what bean I use is when something calls for lentils, they are such a different taste and texture. Other then that I just grab a container of beans and whatever my hand touches first is what I use. Here are some threads that have great bean recipes to try.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/foru...in-dishes-more-than-just-chili-part-one-9293/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/plethora-homemade-dry-soup-mixes-part-one-9174/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/recipes-stored-foods-10035/


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't like Lentils......they get too 'smushy'. LOVE black beans in salsa. If you want to test them out, try the black bean and corn salsa from wallmart. See if your family will eat them first before you invest in a huge quantity of them. You could throw them into a casserole of some sort. Put them into a burrito or mix in with your taco meat on Taco Tuesday. I sometimes have to get creative with things like that. My kids almost never know the difference.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Here is a recipe for Pinto Bean Pie

Ingredients

1 cup cooked pinto beans with juice
1 cup flaked coconut
4 eggs
3 cups white sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
1 cup butter, melted
2 (9 inch) deep dish frozen pie crusts, thawed

Directions

Mash beans till very smooth.
In a large bowl, beat eggs. Mix in beans, sugar, vanilla, melted butter or margarine, and coconut until well blended. Divide filling into pie crusts.
Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 1 hour, or until done.

I have heard it is allot like pecan pie, a close friend cooks this.
Jack


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Pinto beans are proof that God loves us!! Want great frijoles? Chop up 5 or 6 slices of bacon, 2 tablespoons of bacon grease and 2 cups of pintos. Toss em all in a crockpot and fill it with water. Salt and garlic salt and cook for 10 to 12 hours. Serve them up with tortillas or mash em up for burritos. Add green chile and cheese and open up a burrito stand!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Daingit Jack, why did you have to go and post a recipe like that for?

Now I am going to have to find some time between the garden, dehydrating, canning and everything else to try it out. I have always said that we eat pinto beans any way you can fix em, now I find that I have been wrong all this time!

This is one I am going to find the time to try real soon.

Thanks Jack!



JackDanielGarrett said:


> Here is a recipe for Pinto Bean Pie
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Davarm said:


> Daingit Jack, why did you have to go and post a recipe like that for?
> 
> Now I am going to have to find some time between the garden, dehydrating, canning and everything else to try it out. I have always said that we eat pinto beans any way you can fix em, now I find that I have been wrong all this time!
> 
> ...


Davarm have you tried this one yet?

PINTO BEAN FUDGE
1/2 c. mashed pinto beans, cooked, drained, cooled and mashed
1/2 c. unsweetened cocoa powder
6 tbsp. melted butter
1 1/2 tsp. vanilla
4 c. powdered sugar
1 c. chopped nuts

In blender, put beans, cocoa, margarine and vanilla. Blend until well mixed. Combine with powdered sugar in large mixing bowl and beat 3 minutes until blended. Stir in nuts. Pour into greased pan. Refrigerate until set.

Originally posted here, in a thread by Lake Windsong: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/beans-legumes-2723/


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Awww Davarm, I have easy on you with the recipes..lol (he needs our help mdprepper)

stayingthegame~now I do love me some split pea soup too. Just another option.
Jack


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I like to make white bean dip too.
it is one can drained Cannellini Beans "White Italian kidney beans" or your own cooked white beans(I used great northern beans too)
and I puree them with a good shot of olive oil (or if in a hurry I used a couple good glugs of my favorite Italian dressing and skip the herbs) and then put in oregano and basil and a bit of garlic and finely minced onions and then I often put in pureed fire roasted red peppers. We often put in finely diced tomatoes too. and serve it with crackers or pita chips it is like Italian Hummus! you can put in some grated parmigiana cheese too.. we like it cold but I'd bet it would be good warm too. and you can mix and match and if too thick then I add a bit of water.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok MD, you are now on my list too with Jack, Where do you guys get these from?

The DD's are gonna either love or hate me real soon. I guess you've heard the old Bean Song?

Beans, Beans Those Wonderful Things! We may have some more music in the house pretty soon!



mdprepper said:


> Davarm have you tried this one yet?
> 
> PINTO BEAN FUDGE
> 1/2 c. mashed pinto beans, cooked, drained, cooled and mashed
> ...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Emerald said:


> I like to make white bean dip too.
> it is one can drained Cannellini Beans "White Italian kidney beans" or your own cooked white beans(I used great northern beans too)
> and I puree them with a good shot of olive oil (or if in a hurry I used a couple good glugs of my favorite Italian dressing and skip the herbs) and then put in oregano and basil and a bit of garlic and finely minced onions and then I often put in pureed fire roasted red peppers. We often put in finely diced tomatoes too. and serve it with crackers or pita chips it is like Italian Hummus! you can put in some grated parmigiana cheese too.. we like it cold but I'd bet it would be good warm too. and you can mix and match and if too thick then I add a bit of water.


Never thought about making Bean Dip from white beans, sounds pretty good. A bowl of that with home made tortilla chips...

This would probably be good scooped into a salad and eaten kinda like scoop dressing, would make it a good light summer meal.

Thanks Emerald, gonna try this one pretty soon.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

If you have a recipe for red beans & rice, just substitute black beans...I much prefer it.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Never thought about making Bean Dip from white beans, sounds pretty good. A bowl of that with home made tortilla chips...
> 
> This would probably be good scooped into a salad and eaten kinda like scoop dressing, would make it a good light summer meal.
> 
> Thanks Emerald, gonna try this one pretty soon.


You make homemade tortilla chips??


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

neldarez said:


> You make homemade tortilla chips??


...Neldarez! When will you learn?...

I have a recipe for Bean chili soup somewhere, I think. Taste like chili but you can make a pot full cheap. NOW I gotta find it...(brain cells were destroyed from years of misuse)

...and Davarm? Whats that other song?..oh yeah..ooohooh That smell, that smell that surrounds you.....
Jack


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Beans, beans, the magical fruit
The more you eat, the more you toot
The more you toot, the better you feel
So let's have beans for every meal!

:surrender:


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

It's better to fart and bare the shame;
Than not to fart and bare the pain!

Beans, Beans, Beans,
They Make you feel real mean!

Remember, Eat more BEANS - 
America needs to GAS!:nuts:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

neldarez said:


> You make homemade tortilla chips??


Yes Ms Nelda I do make homemade tortilla chips, I make homemade tortilla's also. Flour and Corn! The DD's tell me I was born on the wrong side of the river.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Beans, beans, the magical fruit
> The more you eat, the more you toot
> The more you toot, the better you feel
> So let's have beans for every meal!
> ...


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:Thats It goshengirl!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Next there will be Pinto Bean Ice cream !


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

BillM said:


> Next there will be Pinto Bean Ice cream !


You asked for it! 

***Ice Cream***
1 pound dry-packaged Pinto beans
3 quarts whole milk
2 vanilla beans, split
3 1/2 cups sugar, divided
1 quart heavy cream
1 quart half and half
18 egg yolks

Full recipe and instructions are here:

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/37/Putney-Inns-Pinto-Bean-Ice-Cr107860.shtml


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

ok, I feel like an idiot!!!! I had no idea you could do that stuff with beans. I'm so excited to try those!!


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

And don't forget.............black beans in chili. YUM!


----------

